

Exposing the Cost of Health Care - bane
http://www.technologyreview.com/biomedicine/39174/?p1=A2

======
janesvilleseo
Why is there not s freemium model to this? Is the entry cost just too high? I
am sure that if you are able to somehow get providers to connect directly then
one can simply take a cut of the service which was bought.

Or

Crowdsource the data. For those which care to enter their info into the system
they get something back in return

------
wglb
Duplicate of <http://www.technologyreview.com/biomedicine/39174/?ref=rss>

